# Building a new PC. Need advice!



## Kaltrops (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi there,

I am new to this forum and would like to say a big HI to everyone! I hope to be a regular here and help other members in the future, now that i've made my way back to PC. 

I am currently looking to get back to using a PC and would like some input on some of my choices. This is my potential setup -

Intel i7 4790 

Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H / Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H / Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK ( Black Edition ) / ASUS H97-PRO / ASUS H97-PLUS / ASUS Z97 A,K,C

Antec TP 650 PSU 

Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSD

Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 RAM

HP Pavilion 22fi IPS LED Monitor

Cooler Master 690 III cabinet



As you can see, it's the motherboard that has be all bothered. This guy at Lamington Road scared me and I am really confused now. He told me that India has really bad power fluctuations and no matter which MOBO I buy, it will fail at least twice within the 3 year warranty period. 

He said Motherboard Manufacturers have not found a way to tackle the power issue in India. Now, I live in Mumbai and I would like to know if that rule applies to people over here? Is he talking out of his ass or is it in fact true?

Oh and he also said that even if I were to use a UPS or Surge Protector, even that won't prevent Voltage fluctuation damage and the motherboard will still fail.

So which of the motherboards mentioned above do you recommend, which is the most reliable of brands and which manufacturer has the best customer service in Mumbai?

Thanks in advance for your input!




1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:* I will be using the PC primarily for Web Design, Graphic Design, Photo and Video editing, Video encoding, HD video streaming via PLEX, Moderate gaming ( The Witcher 3, Mortal Kombat X, Far Cry 4, Dragon Age Inquisition, Batman Arkham Knight, Dying Light, Battlefield 4 ) for two hours every weeknight.
*
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *Rs 60,000 but can go as high as Rs70,000*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *NO*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 7/10*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *I've made the decision to go for a 250gb SSD and a 1tb HDD*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: *I would like an IPS display with 1080p resolution, 21.5" to 23" screen size.*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *I won't be using any Water coolers and I also won't be reusing anything apart from my 80GB HDD*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *Before the end of June 2015*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *I have built one years ago and I will be building this one too. I have seen quite a few online videos and it looks quite easy.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *I live in Mumbai and yes, I will be buying the parts from Lamington Road (Grant Rd)*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *Which of these two motherboard manufacturers do you recommend in India based on Customer Service, Service Centers in Mumbai and overall build quality and brand reliability - Gigabyte or ASUS? *


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to Tdf  .  You need to fill up this form to get  best Pc suggestions -  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

*You actually believed a shopkeeper in India!*

Take a look here.buying i7 is only recommended if you are into heavy cpu utilization tasks like video encoding,multiple VMs,Auto CAD etc. & fill the questionnaire as mentioned in above post.
*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 7, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> Welcome to Tdf  .  You need to fill up this form to get  best Pc suggestions -  *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



Hey thanks and Done! OP amended 



whitestar_999 said:


> *You actually believed a shopkeeper in India!*
> 
> Take a look here.buying i7 is only recommended if you are into heavy cpu utilization tasks like video encoding,multiple VMs,Auto CAD etc. & fill the questionnaire as mentioned in above post.
> *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html



Lol, well I usually don't (not in India anyway) but it was surprisingly effective at planting a seed of doubt in my brain and now I can't get it out. 

He also told me to stay away from Seasonic because they're all imported and if the seller disappears, then processing the warranty will become a problem and I would have to send the PSU to the company itself. How true is that? I mean I highly doubt Antec, CM and Corsair are manufactured here.

I really had my heart set on this one - The Seasonic X-650 KM3 - Seasonic X-650 KM3 650W Review

It has a 7 YEAR WARRANTY!!! Seasonic SS-650KM3 X-Series 650W Modular Power Supply with 80+ Gold Certification


Yeah I updated the OP so you will have a better idea of why I need the additional threads. I also don't plan on upgrading my PC for the next 6 years so I wanna go big now. I actually wanted to go for the i7 4790K for the base frequency of 4.0Ghz, even though I won't OC.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 8, 2015)

Any help with the questionnaire would be great, especially Ans 11.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2015)

^^Seasonic is the OEM. Corsair and others rebrand Seasonic PSUs. 

Use a good PSU which satisfies the power requirements. And a good UPS with a surge protector will help your system in long run.

Looks like your posts under moderation effect will get lifted with your next post.

11. ASUS is better in my opinion. Though I haven't had the chance to avail their service but their presence was more prominent. All items (motherboard, sound card) are still working fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 8, 2015)

*Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3*23,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,600**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1*3,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*4,500**GPU*Asus Strix GTX 750Ti 2GB*9,000**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD*4,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,000**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8500**Total**71,000*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2015)

^ 750 Ti won't be enough as per the requirements. Get a GTX 960 minimum.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ 750 Ti won't be enough as per the requirements. Get a GTX 960 minimum.




*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
*12,500*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,600*
*Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
*5,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*4,500*
*GPU*Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB
*16,000*
*Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,500**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01
*3,400*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD*6,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100*
*Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8500**Total**72,700*


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed responses guys. I really appreciate your time. 

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] - Thanks bud. I am a big fan of Asus and would love to go that route. What are your thoughts on Asrock?

 [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] - I will take what you told me and make a few changes - 


Intel i5 4690 CPU 
= Rs 16000 

Asrock H97 Pro4 Motherboard 
= Rs 7500 

ASUS Strix Direct CU II GTX 970 GPU 
= Rs 26000

Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz
= Rs 4500

Antec VP500PC
= Rs 3500

Samsung EVO 850 250 GB SSD 
= Rs 8200 

AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS Monitor
= Rs 8800

Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW 
= Rs 1000 

Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse
= Rs 800 

Corsair Spec 01 Cabinet 
= Rs 3300 

Total = Rs 79,600


I had to make a few cuts to the CPU, PSU and Cabinet to accommodate the GTX 970.

I could substitute the Asrock with the Gigabyte DA-H97-D3H(Rs 8000) or the Asus H97-PRO (Rs 10000) or Asus H97-Plus (Rs 9000). Which one of those Mobo's should I go for? I will be going to Lamington Rd tomorrow to purchase the stuff.

Thanks again guys.

P.S - I will be buying the stuff from Prime Abgb. Anyone have a bad experience with them? Is there a particular store you recommend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2015)

go with asus H97 pro or plus,asus & gigabyte in general have better quality than asrock mobos.primeabgb is a major store & in general is recommended by many.

edit:also change the cabinet,side fans are must for big gfx cards.adjust some budget & get corsair carbide 300R but still check dimensions of gfx card & cabinet from official site to confirm compatibility.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2015)

*Processor*Intel Core i5 4690*16,000**CPU Cooler*None*0**Motherboard*Asrock H97 Pro4*7,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*4,500**GPU*Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB*26,000**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,500**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,300**Internal Storage*None*0**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1000**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8200**Total**79,600*

The above config is not a very well balanced rig with all the components but some components left out so its better to go with the this below config I suggested: 


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440*12,500**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,600**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H*5,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*4,500**GPU*Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB*16,000**Power Supply*Antec VP500PC*3,500**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,400**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8500**Total**72,700*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION],stop being so forceful.why are you questioning @op's config with increased budget,it is his money.on the other hand you keep recommending a cheaper cabinet with no side fan option which is must for big gfx cards that produce more heat?giving you a 1 day ban & don't repeat this behaviour anymore.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Thanks for the detailed responses guys. I really appreciate your time.
> 
> @Faun  - Thanks bud. I am a big fan of Asus and would love to go that route. What are your thoughts on Asrock?
> 
> ...



You can instead get a cheaper i5. The performance difference between various models is barely noticeable. That PSU is not very good IMO. Take a look at 70k config in this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html

It fits yor requirements, includes a GTX 970 and is in your budget.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 10, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can instead get a cheaper i5. The performance difference between various models is barely noticeable. That PSU is not very good IMO. Take a look at 70k config in this thread - *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html
> 
> It fits yor requirements, includes a GTX 970 and is in your budget.



Thanks buddy. The PSU was recommended by bssunil. I had my doubts. It only has a two year warranty and is really cheap. The PSU you recommend is actually the one I wanted for my budget (Seasonic S12II 520). 

Will the i5 4440 be adequate for gaming, Web and graphic design as well as photo editing? I'm not sure if the 400mhz extra in the 4690 will make a difference? 

Thanks again!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Thanks buddy. The PSU was recommended by bssunil. I had my doubts. It only has a two year warranty and is really cheap. The PSU you recommend is actually the one I wanted for my budget (Seasonic S12II 520).
> 
> Will the i5 4440 be adequate for gaming, Web and graphic design as well as photo editing? I'm not sure if the 400mhz extra in the 4690 will make a difference?
> 
> Thanks again!



4440 will be enough.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey guys. I would like to thank you for your input. I went with the Asus H97 PRO, the Seasonic S12II 520W and the Asus DRW DVD/RW thanks to you  

My final setup. All purchased from Prime Abgb  - 

i5 4690 3.5 ghz CPU 

Asus H97-Pro Motherboard

ASUS Strix Direct CU II GTX 970 GPU 

G.Skill  Ripjaw 8GB DDR3 RAM 

Seasonic S12II 520W PSU 

Samsung EVO 850 250 GB SSD 

Dell S2240L LED IPS Monitor

Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW 

Logitec Keyboard and Mouse

= Rs 73,650

I went with the 4690 as opposed to the 4440 because it didn't meet the requirements for the Oculus Rift. 

My biggest problem now is the cabinet. I have no idea which one to get. All of the ones I've seen with side fans have no dust filters on the side. I don't feel comfortable letting unfiltered air flow through the cabinet. Not with the dust in this country. 

The Asus Strix gtx 970 is also just over 12 inches long so I will need at least 13" clearance. So do you have any cabinet that sorts those two issues out? 

Thanks again. 

P.S - the box for the Seasonic PSU isn't in good shape. Should I return it? It's also non-modular. I didn't realize that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Hey guys. I would like to thank you for your input. I went with the Asus H97 PRO, the Seasonic S12II 520W and the Asus DRW DVD/RW thanks to you
> 
> My final setup. All purchased from Prime Abgb  -
> 
> ...



> Congrats on the purchase. Can you post individual prices?

> Take a look at Corsair 300R or 400R. Air filters dramatically reduce the air flow. This is not recommended especially in summers. You can build DIY air filters form AC filters available in any air conditioner showroom.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks guys!  

Here you go Harshil - 

Intel i5 4690 CPU 
= Rs 15000

Asus H97-Pro Motherboard 
= Rs 8000

ASUS Strix Direct CU II GTX 970 GPU  (Free Batman Arkham Knight game) 
= Rs 25500

G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB DDR3 RAM 
= Rs 3800

Seasonic S12II 520W 
= Rs 4800

Samsung EVO 850 250GB SSD 
= Rs 8000

Dell S2240L LED Monitor 
= Rs 7750

Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW
= Rs 1000

Logitec Keyboard and Mouse 
= Rs 800

Total = Rs 74,650

Cheers!

Harshil, wouldn't dust be more detrimental to the GPU and CPU in the long run? Couldn't I just let the side fan vents simply allow the hot air to escape?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Here you go Harshil -
> 
> ...



> Dust indeed does damage but only when you leave it there for years. You might get a bit higher temps but that's it. Significant damage is improbable. Like I said, you can use various materials such as AC filters, leggings, etc as filters too.

> Side vents are better for intake than exhaust. The general rules are to have behind and top fans as exhaust and front and size (and any others) as intake.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 11, 2015)

i think side vents are usually used to pump air in and top air vents are used to pump air out as hot air is lighter than our normal air so it easily gets pumped out and keeps cpu cool


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 15, 2015)

So guys. For my setup (reminder) - 5 4690 3.5 ghz CPU 

Asus H97-Pro Motherboard

ASUS Strix Direct CU II GTX 970 GPU 

G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB DDR3 RAM 

Seasonic S12II 520W PSU 

Samsung EVO 850 250 GB SSD 

Dell S2240L LED IPS Monitor

Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW 

Logitec Keyboard and Mouse


Will this APC UPS be sufficient? 

APC Back-UPS BX600CI-IN UPS 600VA: Amazon.in: Electronics

The max load of my system at the wall shouldn't exceed 320w. I also don't need to much time on the backup battery, just a couple of minutes to safely shutdown. 

Although I'm not really buying this for power cuts, as we don't get much of that where I live, so it's more for voltage regulation. 

Thanks!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> So guys. For my setup (reminder) -
> 
> *Will this APC UPS be sufficient? *
> 
> ...



No not at all. You need at least 1kv. So go with either APC 1Kva @ 5.5k or CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4.4k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2015)

[MENTION=315903]Kaltrops[/MENTION],^^he is right.you need a 1kva ups.your suggested system config will easily cross 400w under load & given a ups power rating as 60% of its VA rating 600VA is not enough & 800VA though enough might be cutting it close leaving little room for upgrades.also get APC ups only & try to get it offline/local shop if possible.
APC BR1100CI-IN UPS - Buy APC BR1100CI-IN UPS Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
*i.imgur.com/iePJcxu.png


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, will do. But I have a bigger problem. I assembled the PC but it won't power on. 

I connected an 8 pin to the CPU side, 6+2 pin PCI E and 24 pin as well. The power light turns green and the white light on the Strix GPU turns on as well. I connected the PW sw header and when I hit the power button, nothing. 

I even tried to short the pins with a screwdriver and nothing. I'm so stressed now. :/

Also - when I touched the screws in the PSU, I got shocked. Even touching the headphone jack in the front panel shocked me. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2015)

seems like a grounding issue.take out the mobo(with processor) & place it on a cardboard/paper.now install only ram,connect psu & try to power it on(using screwdriver as well as by connecting PW sw header to cabinet).


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 18, 2015)

Which Case did you buy?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 18, 2015)

Can I place it on the mobo box? And do I need to take out the psu also? 

- - - Updated - - -

I settled for the Corsair Carbide Spec 01 for now and will buy a more expensive one next year.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes you can place it on the "cardboard box" not on the static shield. You still didnt get it running? are there any sounds that come out of the motherboard?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok cool. No I haven't tried again since last night. Will give it a go now. Should I take out the psu also?

- - - Updated - - -

No speaker headers with this case. Very strange. Built in?

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> seems like a grounding issue.take out the mobo(with processor) & place it on a cardboard/paper.now install only ram,connect psu & try to power it on(using screwdriver as well as by connecting PW sw header to cabinet).



So I tried that and still nothing. Only the green SB_pwr light turns on. What does this mean?

- - - Updated - - -

A little update - it was a PSU problem. Tried a different one and it booted just fine. Took it back to Prime Abgb and they're getting a replacement tomorrow. 

I asked them about the earthing. They told me to get an electrician to sort that out. No need for a UPS in Colaba.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats buddy. Yeah get an electrician to sort out the earthing problem.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks bud


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well Congrats on Your Build 
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Froyo. May it last me years


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey guys. So I finally got my PSU today and after setting it up, there is no sound through HDMI. When I plug my earphones to the line in jack at the back of the motherboard, there's sound. But nothing through HDMI. 

When tried to listen to sound from my optical audio port on my TV and nothing. 

What do I do? The HDMI cable is going straight into the hdmi port on the motherboard, not the GTX 970 because I haven't connected it yet. I wanna set everything up properly before I connect that. 

I updated the drivers and still nothing. So frustrating. 

Oh and I'm running the Windows 10 Insider Preview. 

Thanks!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 24, 2015)

Cable could be faulty as its not working even on TV. Try out another one.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 24, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Cable could be faulty as its not working even on TV. Try out another one.


Nope, Nothing happened. When tried the hdmi cable on the PS3, it worked fine there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2015)

did you selected the hdmi audio device as the default audio device in audio settings?


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 25, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you selected the hdmi audio device as the default audio device in audio settings?


There was no hdmi option before. After installing the GPU, it popped up and I finally have sound! 

But I have another problem now. The card is making a loud grating sound. Upon closer inspection, I found out it was the right fan touching a cable. 

Should I give the card back? 

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/25/3bca94fcbbaaf0b431e0ad290fedc436.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2015)

at least get it checked,maybe the cable was moved from its correct place during transportation/installation.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jun 25, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> at least get it checked,maybe the cable was moved from its correct place during transportation/installation.


Okay so that's the fan cable. It's a really tight fit so I'm guessing it's supposed to be that close. I removed the card and pushed it down a little, but only enough to get it slightly out of the way. 

It's fine now. Let's hope it stays that way.  I phoned Prime Abgb and they said they will open it up and reroute the cable and I really don't want them opening up my card. So I will have to hope the cable stays put. 

Thanks for the replies guys. I really do appreciate it. Glad to know this forum is filled with people who are ready with advice  

I'll keep you posted on my experience in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jpyro (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am also building a system with similar specs. My psu choice was the Seasonic S12II 520W. But during further googling, I read that the PSU had issues with non-sinusoidal output voltages. And from what I have read, the APC BR1100CI-IN UPS has step approximated sine wave and not a 'pure sine wave'. Is that going to be a problem? Has anybody had any issues?


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 5, 2015)

jpyro said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am also building a system with similar specs. My psu choice was the Seasonic S12II 520W. But during further googling, I read that the PSU had issues with non-sinusoidal output voltages. And from what I have read, the APC BR1100CI-IN UPS has step approximated sine wave and not a 'pure sine wave'. Is that going to be a problem? Has anybody had any issues?


I'm using an APC BX600CI-IN with my S12 II 520 and it worked fine when the power cut.


----------



## jpyro (Sep 5, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> I'm using an APC BX600CI-IN with my S12 II 520 and it worked fine when the power cut.



Thanks for the reply .

And, was it the same with full load? Because, my primary purpose is gaming and I don't my system to go down in the middle of that.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 5, 2015)

jpyro said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> 
> And, was it the same with full load? Because, my primary purpose is gaming and I don't my system to go down in the middle of that.


No worries. 

Not full load. I don't even wanna try switching off my system during a gaming session just to check . Only surfing the net. But then again, my system is very energy efficient. Max load is 310-320w. 

Where do you live? Do you have a lot of power cuts there?


----------



## jpyro (Sep 5, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> No worries.
> 
> Not full load. I don't even wanna try switching off my system during a gaming session just to check . Only surfing the net. But then again, my system is very energy efficient. Max load is 310-320w.
> 
> Where do you live? Do you have a lot of power cuts there?



I am from Kerala. Here we don't have a lot of power cuts, but still there are. 

And how much backup do you get?


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 5, 2015)

jpyro said:


> I am from Kerala. Here we don't have a lot of power cuts, but still there are.
> 
> And how much backup do you get?


10 minutes.


----------

